# Dover Castle Tunnels



## Snips86x (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm hoping this will be of some interest to the Military and Underground bunch on here. If I had the time and the money, I wouldn't hesitate to visit this place.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13683201


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 8, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see how much new stuff is actually exposed by the refurb. I suspect, personally not much, though the new AV and interactive displays do look quite whizz bang. For me the interesting thing is that they appear to have done some work on the lift shaft to the RSG in order that this can be used to access A, B and C levels, which would indicate to me that the public opening of D (Dumpy) level maybe closer than people think.....

GDZ


----------

